# Detailing Reference



## ZEZO4 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi,

I'm taking the SE Building exam this April, any advises for a detailing reference, showing the steel, reinforcement or wood against vertical and lateral loads details? that  We probably need it in the afternoon exam?  

Thanks.


----------



## Troll (Feb 21, 2017)

A bit confused about the question.

Are you asking for a product like  CodeMasters?


----------



## David Connor SE (Feb 22, 2017)

Zaidfadhill,

The only thing I can tell you is to look at any drawings/details as shown in the codes, practice problems, etc. Anything else will be up to your experience and/or understanding of the problem. But there is no "detail guide" for the SE exam that I know of.


----------



## ZEZO4 (Feb 23, 2017)

Troll said:


> A bit confused about the question.
> 
> Are you asking for a product like  CodeMasters?


Yes something like that,

Regards.


----------



## ZEZO4 (Feb 23, 2017)

David Connor said:


> Zaidfadhill,
> 
> The only thing I can tell you is to look at any drawings/details as shown in the codes, practice problems, etc. Anything else will be up to your experience and/or understanding of the problem. But there is no "detail guide" for the SE exam that I know of.


I think so, because I just did search for something like that but I can't find,

Thank you David.


----------



## Troll (Feb 23, 2017)

zaidfadhill said:


> Yes something like that,
> 
> Regards.


now that i think about it, its definitely a good idea to buy those flash cards for the IBC, NEC, etc. 

i hope they make them for most of the SE reference books


----------



## McEngr (Mar 10, 2017)

While I wouldn't recommend this book for general practice (because it's too simplified), I would go with the ICC's Seismic &amp; Wind Forces Structural Design Examples (3rd or 4th edition).  I took the SE in 2012 and referenced concrete for quick and easy moment frame detailing guides.  For steel braced frames, there's really nothing better than having experience detailing gusset plates for various projects.  The ICC books are much better at providing real world problems over the PPI books.  You can also look at the SEAOC Seismic Design Manuals.  I have basically everything in my office one would need to pass the SE.  The reason why I love the SE, studying, and practicing structural engineering is because it's always useful to stay up to date and keep up with the latest trends.  

Learning never ends.  I'm currently learning (or re-learning) dynamic analysis - especially as it relates to nonlinear design via a time history analysis.   I've been engineering since 2000, so I never feel I've arrived.  FWIW...


----------



## Civil Dawg (Mar 27, 2017)

http://www.aitc-glulam.org/shopcart/Pdf/aitc_104_2003.pdf

Here is a link to the American Institute of Timber Construction's "Typical Construction Details".  I've never done any timber design so I've got this printed out hoping it will help with the afternoon section.


----------



## ZEZO4 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you Civil Dawg for your link.


----------



## Wilsminator (Apr 1, 2017)

I had done almost no seismic design of concrete structures when taking the exam.  I got the following book about 1 week before the exam and am not sure I would have passed without it.  It laid out the requirements in a simple way to follow and had example details.  It is based on slightly old codes, but the provisions don't seem to have changed when I referenced what the book said to current ACI.  I passed lateral in October 2016.

Seismic Detailing of Concrete Structures sold by PCA  http://members.cement.org/EBiz55/Bookstore/BookstoreResults.aspx?Value=SP382

Also, I give a second recommendation for ICC's Seismic and Wind Forces Structural Design Examples.  I used 4th edition for the exam.  It had details that showed the important components to make sure are considered.


----------



## ZEZO4 (Apr 3, 2017)

Is it OK to print out theses references and use it in the exam? or it is prohibited because the copyright?


----------

